# Tren vs tbol



## Christosterone (Mar 24, 2014)

Was debating running tren A at 450mg a week vs tbol 100mgs a day, I have run tbol and enjoyed it, and am slightly worried about the tren sides. Was going to run this song with test at 500 and the occasional TNE. Am looking to drop some BF (currently at 13%) and chisel up


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 24, 2014)

I prefer low test and higher tren because of less sides. Both do well in lean gains, but tren is definitely more superior. Just be aware of the sides


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 24, 2014)

I agree with metal but that's just what we like. Low test higher tren. Everyone should try tren at least once.


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 24, 2014)

I have been running tren A for 9 weeks now and hardly experienced any bad sides. I've only got the tren cough twice (was very minor) and occasionally got night sweats. The only real bad side I have noticed is the AGGRESSION! Im married with kids so there are a lot of little minor things that get me ticked off FAST! I keep telling myself that nothing has changed and that im still the same person but my wife tells me ALL the time that im getting worse with my temper and anger. Besides that my current cycle looks like this......TPP 400mg Tren A 400mg Mast P 400mg a week. The results im getting so far have been AWESOME! The recomp on this stuff is nothing short of amazing! At first I was burning body fat for the first 6 weeks and than after I started to gain muscle slowly and continue to still burn body fat. The strength increases were great and I believe while running the mast p with it has helped reduce the tren sides. Do I know this for sure? Of course not but hey I'll take it. Overall I'll definitely b adding in tren with everyone of my future cycles and possibly increasing the dosages as need be. The advice I have for u is to just remember to b careful and make sure u know what ur doin bud. I think if u follow as said, you will be very satisfied and amazed by the results of tren. Good luck bud.


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 24, 2014)

So ur worried about tren sides.... How did you come up with 450mg per week?
Very curious not the way I would point a new user for dosage.

300 is plenty use acetate NOT Enanthate !
drop ur test to 400 to get a feel for the tren.,,.. Trust me leave the TNE alone if ur running tren until u use it a few more times.

test
tren
tbol badass cycle


----------



## Christosterone (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok so I'll pin 100 eod and adjust as needed. 450 a week is 1.5 ml Eod at 100 mgs per ml


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 24, 2014)

Christosterone said:


> Ok so I'll pin 100 eod and adjust as needed. 450 a week is 1.5 ml Eod at 100 mgs per ml



If it were me I'd run 450 tren a week and 250 test. But that's me.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 24, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> If it were me I'd run 450 tren a week and 250 test. But that's me.



I like 500 tren and 300 test. Seems to be my sweet spot.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 24, 2014)

I like 300 tren, 400 mast, 200 test and 100mg drol kicker with 100 mg var ender.


----------



## RJ (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm on 100 test and 75 tren e a week and love it. 

Try a lower dosage. Tren is about five times more powerful than test. You can always add more. No reason to do that much IMO.

Either way tren is the cats meow so enjoy. You'll love it!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 24, 2014)

I knew you couldn't stay away


----------



## Christosterone (Mar 24, 2014)

So I'm thinking 250 test cyp a week, 300 to 450 tren A and tbol kicker. Maybe maybe some tne (I use 25 mg pre workout)


----------



## Christosterone (Mar 24, 2014)

I can run test higher but I've read to keep tren higher than test


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Christosterone said:


> So I'm thinking 250 test cyp a week, 300 to 450 tren A and tbol kicker. Maybe maybe some tne (I use 25 mg pre workout)



This is my favorite cycle minus the tne. I always kept my test at 200 and would throw in tren and tbol. Dont forget to run NAC throughout because tren will effect your liver values. I got lethargic at times on tren and had to supplement vit c daily to help with that. Tren and tbol are both amazing so definitely enjoy this run


----------



## Azog (Mar 24, 2014)

I love tbol, but it is not a substitute for tren. The results can not be compared. Plus, at 100mg of tbol the back pumps are KILLER and acid reflux can suck ass. Tren gave me no issues besides acne. I am gonna give it another whirl at a lower dose (175mg vs my last run of 350mg) and some low dose accutane.


----------



## Josh30013 (Mar 24, 2014)

im in love with tren its my baby


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2014)

Azog said:


> I love tbol, but it is not a substitute for tren. The results can not be compared. Plus, at 100mg of tbol the back pumps are KILLER and acid reflux can suck ass. Tren gave me no issues besides acne. I am gonna give it another whirl at a lower dose (175mg vs my last run of 350mg) and some low dose accutane.



You sure its not the tren giving you acid reflux? It's pretty common. I stack tren with prilosec.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 25, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> I like 300 tren, 400 mast, 200 test and 100mg drol kicker with 100 mg var ender.



Whoa whoa whoa this a tren test discussion. No need to throw in other chems. That's outta line lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 25, 2014)

Herm is that you in your avi? It better be lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 25, 2014)

Comparing tren to tbol is like comparing a .50 cal to a cap gun.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 25, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Comparing tren to tbol is like comparing a .50 cal to a cap gun.



ya u cant put the 2 against each other..tren is like no other steroid i ever tried..It made me stronger then ever and ripped..but coming off tren for me felt like i was coming off major drugs lol..hot and cold sweats weird feelings..Fuk it the results were real nice..deff not good for u in anyway but fukkin awesome


----------

